# young family wanting to move to cyprus (5 of us)



## soundwavedisco (Dec 4, 2010)

sorry if this has been posted a million times, i just cant cock this decision up as its my families lives i could ruin! 

I'm going to be totally honest as i need the best advice, 
we are 23 years old, with 3 kids aged 5, 4, 15 months old 

we are living in south Wales and are settled, we are how ever on benefits, and have sponged of the system since the age of 16, not proud, but the jobcentre wont pay for training and college want to much money for courses and we simply haven't got it. 

i have also been to prison 3 times for fraud and money laundering, i have a set of brains on me and have good ideas, but simply cannot fund them due to me and my partner having a basically nonexistent credit rating, basically we live like paupers - your usual council estate type of life, but have a really nice house and we don't go without. 

parents live in Cyprus, dad has a successful pool cleaning business, no mortgage etc, now I've had some advice but not positive, this is my plan 

id like to also be a pool cleaner but in a different part to my dad - say other end of larnaca, and basically advertise and become competitive, i would need to save money to buy my equipment and chemicals and money for a small sooty van or crew cab, i would live with my parents for 6 months, to try and establish my self, my family would be at home for this period, if i ca establish my self within 6 months, i would then look to rent somewhere which would accommodate my family, and basically go from there, 

my dad says i will have a hard time and wouldn't make it due to having 3 children, I'm fed up of the UK, and fed up of the life we have there, id like to make a positive future for my family. 

i understand Cyprus and the work is lack off - and wages for us brits is pretty poor, which is what worries me, my baby also has atopic eczema and respiratory problems, which i put down to the weather/stress in the UK. i am also worried about the non nhs type hospital approach and what would happen if my baby falls ill, or any of my other kids. 

basically I'm after as much info as possible, what would also happen to my credit rating in Cyprus, do i start with a clean slate - i also understand that my behavior i have done in the past could quite possibly have me killed here in Cyprus, with the Russians etc i wouldn't want to go back to my past so wouldn't jeopardies this. 

i would appreciate the advice and help!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

soundwavedisco said:


> sorry if this has been posted a million times, i just cant cock this decision up as its my families lives i could ruin!
> 
> I'm going to be totally honest as i need the best advice,
> we are 23 years old, with 3 kids aged 5, 4, 15 months old
> ...


The best advice I can give is ifyou are at least managing to feed yourfamily on your benefits then stay where you are. 
Although I abhor spongers you would not get any help here and at least you have roof over your heads and food in your bellies. You get nothing for nothing here. 
Pool cleaners are on every street corner here, not paying taxes, not paying social and the government are starting to crack down on these people. 
To be totally legal you will soon need to have done an expensive course to get a licence. 
This is to make sure you know what you are doing and do not put peoples health at risk when cleaning pools.
The time is coming very soon when without the licence and without being registered, paying tax and social insurance you could end up in jail. 
Basically without a big back up fund to see you through at least a year here and pay for the course to get a licence I would say do not risk it.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I would forget about Cyprus at this point if I were you. If your parents are willing to help you for 6 months or so though, I would try and ask for financial help to help you do a course that would help you get a job where you are.

In addition to what Veronica said, the climate here is not good for children with respiratory problems due to the dust and it's even worse for children that were not born here.


----------



## soundwavedisco (Dec 4, 2010)

yes i have noticed the dust , every car is covered, im currently in cyprus now, going home tomorrow - unusual weather to have for december here - the rain is coming next weekend tho.

i would get my licence, my dad and his attendent got theres for about 300euro each. a 2 day course.

so wouldnt be doing anything under board, i couldnt risk it!

i understand what you mean about the first year, i can see how people struggle and i also understand nothing is for nothing here - money talks!

seems such a far cry here from home, so relaxed and nice hence wanting to change my life style and better my self


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Dina (theresoon) is absolutely right about the dangers to a young child with respiratory problems. Just another reason in my opinion that you should reconsider and stay where you are.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Being a pool cleaner in the 3rd largest town (which is also by the sea) of a country with a population of 700,000 may not be the best line of business for someone with a family of 3. If you decide to go for it make sure you have a fallback plan should it not work out.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

you don't work and yet have money for vacation?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> you don't work and yet have money for vacation?


Maybe mummy and daddy paid


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Maybe mummy and daddy paid


Then they are as much to blame. Then tell them to pay for school too. They should have tought you that before letting you out to start making babies that other people's taxes pay for.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> Then they are as much to blame. Then tell them to pay for school too. They should have tought you that before letting you out to start making babies that other people's taxes pay for.


Well said Dina:clap2::clap2::clap2:
For too long making babies has been the easy way to get a house and benefits and never have to lift a finger to earn money. 
But actually the system is as much to blame as anything else. It has been made far too easy for spongers. 
I have always said that anyone who is on the dole should have to do work for the money they are given. Clean graffiti, do gardening for old people, clean the streams of rubbish etc. In short all the things the government says there is no money for, make the spongers do it to earn their money. Then maybe they would go out and get proper jobs.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Well said Dina:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> For too long making babies has been the easy way to get a house and benefits and never have to lift a finger to earn money.
> But actually the system is as much to blame as anything else. It has been made far too easy for spongers.
> I have always said that anyone who is on the dole should have to do work for the money they are given. Clean graffiti, do gardening for old people, clean the streams of rubbish etc. In short all the things the government says there is no money for, make the spongers do it to earn their money. Then maybe they would go out and get proper jobs.


That's what they did in NYC. Or they wont give you housing. And of course the housing is so bad nobody in their right mind would want to live there. They have to be really desperate and exhaust all options first.

Hey maybe he can become a brain surgeon!?


----------



## MrB (Jun 2, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Well said Dina:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> For too long making babies has been the easy way to get a house and benefits and never have to lift a finger to earn money.
> But actually the system is as much to blame as anything else. It has been made far too easy for spongers.
> I have always said that anyone who is on the dole should have to do work for the money they are given. Clean graffiti, do gardening for old people, clean the streams of rubbish etc. In short all the things the government says there is no money for, make the spongers do it to earn their money. Then maybe they would go out and get proper jobs.


There is no reason for this thread to have turned into a personal attack on someone who has offered personal information, and asked for help.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I would imagine that anyone who admits openly to being a sponger(their words) and a criminal will probably have thick skin and not really care what anyone thinks of them.
I am afraid that it is one of my pet soapbox subjects having seen how soft the UK government is with certain types of people while making it difficult for the the really deserving people to get what they are entitled to. Genuinely sick people have to fight for any sort sort of help while the less deserving ones who know how to play the system live the life of Riley on handouts.
I think at this point I will bow out of this thread as once I get started on this subject I have a lot to say about it.


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi,

1 - I find it so sad that this dude has been totally honest and seems genuinely repentant for his past is thrashed on here. He asks for advice and wants to start again and gets this rubbish off the old brigade.. I can sympathise with him to be honest... It isnt like your day when the average postman could buy a house etc now and you need to be on loads to survive so the dole is almost an inescapable trap.

2 - Cyprus cured my sons asthma.. weird maybe but true! doctos think the damp cold in uk did it to him.

3 - Get an E111 card and you can use the cyprus NHS.. this is only meant for holiday makers but if you came for six months to try you kind of are..

If i were you i would stay with the parents and try to work with your dad.. I think its great your trying to change and can see how hard it is. 

OR

Is you wanted to continue the easy life, get on the sick,, the UK will pay sick even if your out the country


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

zeeb0 said:


> OR
> 
> Is you wanted to continue the easy life, get on the sick,, the UK will pay sick even if your out the country


I think you should check that before trying it. The UK has and is making radical changes to DLA and its not that easy to claim anymore, especially for first time claimants

However, I think the original poster should perhaps give , moving to Cyprs a shot, stay with his parents and see what happens??!? 



Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It's all very well coming over and spending some time with his parents but once he brings his family with 3 young children over it will be very difficult to earn enough to keep them in food and clothing and a roof over their heads
At least in the UK they have their council house and benefits.
I repeat, you get nothing for nothing here. 

To the original poster. Think about your children. If you really want to get out of the situation you are in look into courses that you can do in the UK and get some qualifications to better yourself. 
Whatever you do, do not subject your children to the risk of ending up homeless and broke.

Veronica


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

my mate is signed of with depression and the sick let him go to south africa for a year on full "pay" 

Seriously though i grew up on an estate and so many good people got caught up in things and were dead by 25.. in a way just getting out would be the best thing that could be done.. I say keep it all quiet, go to live with your parents for 6 months, do the courses and try to work with your dad so your not competing and he has all the paperwork.. the you can get an idea of life in cyprus.. it seems perfect for a trial run!

I have 4 kids and cyprus is very very hard for families EVERYTHING seems to cost loads but if you have a supportive family then good on ya go for it... do it before the kids get too old (my 8 year one didnt have an easy time in school)...

Remember its easy for the older generations to tut but they didnt have unaffordable housing, they had rights to buy at reasonable rates and someone on 10k (or equiv at the time) could afford a decent life.. they had it good! they awarded themselves final salary pensions that we are paying for now in our NI and they sit on beaches bemoaning the youth. Im kind of at the top of my game and i look at what i would get in benefits and i do wonder why i waste all this time away from home working... but CY doesnt have that problem.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Well said Dina:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> For too long making babies has been the easy way to get a house and benefits and never have to lift a finger to earn money.
> But actually the system is as much to blame as anything else. It has been made far too easy for spongers.
> I have always said that anyone who is on the dole should have to do work for the money they are given. Clean graffiti, do gardening for old people, clean the streams of rubbish etc. In short all the things the government says there is no money for, make the spongers do it to earn their money. Then maybe they would go out and get proper jobs.


This strikes me as a wind-up to provoke bipolar views on the state of the UK benefit system - the details don't add up - and it seems many are falling for it and providing members with multiple personalities a fair degree of late night 'entertainment'. Apologies if I'm wrong...


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I apologize if I offended anyone. It was not intentional. I just wanted to make sure that a family with 3 kids doesn't move here, lose their benefits and are left on the streets. The brain surgeon part was a joke from another threat on the American forum.
From what the person requesting information I failed to see a real commitment from their parents to help out (I might be wrong) but I also don't see a pool cleaning business making enough within 6 months to sustain a family of 5. Maybe a better option would be to diversify the father's business into something like gardening- if you have the clients already it is much easier to sell them an extra service rather than find new customers.


----------



## MrB (Jun 2, 2010)

I've just had experience of a single young acquaintance in London, who was on a basic for a first job of around 15k gross, becoming unemployed. They now get 10k net from jobseeker's allowance and housing benefit. (about the same net).

It's still not enough to live in London on, and of course they are trying to get a job. 
But if they had children it would be a lot more.

Nothing like that available in Cyprus. But then income tax is low, so you can probably save more when you do work.


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think kimonas is right about this post.. however it was quite interesting and was like watching jeremy kyle  sort of dirty but strangely good.

Anyway was fun and beats the usual loops on here.


----------



## dorsetfam (Nov 24, 2010)

Does the original poster have any comments to make, to quell the thoughts that the post was just to create differing opinions on the UK welfare state?

What have you decided to do. Stay in Wales, move to Larnaka, move to your Dad's place?


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi

My simple advise is, I know first hand as my son moved here with his young family and gets paid well but finds it expensive to live if you have a young family as baby food, milk etc is expensive. On the good side it is a better life for children as my little granddaughter is 3 next June and can already swim unaided, she couldn't do that back home. You will definitely need money to back you up why you try and find work, if not you will struggle and may not put food on the table. Maybe wait until your children are older that's what I would do.

Cherie 
I'm pleased you have seen the error of your ways and is trying to make a better life for you and your family, everyone should have a second chance GOOD LUCK!


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Cherie said:


> Hi
> 
> My simple advise is, I know first hand as my son moved here with his young family and gets paid well but finds it expensive to live if you have a young family as baby food, milk etc is expensive. On the good side it is a better life for children as my little granddaughter is 3 next June and can already swim unaided, she couldn't do that back home. You will definitely need money to back you up why you try and find work, if not you will struggle and may not put food on the table. Maybe wait until your children are older that's what I would do.
> 
> ...


Soundwavedisco now seems disinterested having stirred up all the fun. For what it's worth, here are my thoughts on life for a young, virtual family of 5 trying to make ends meet in Cyprus. Life is very expensive here. Presumably as a benefit raised family, and one where Grandad left for a better life in Cyprus cleaning swimming pools years ago whilst dad junior was still a teenager, but already with children of his own, there will have been precious little opportunity for learning life skills such as using ingredients to cook so dependency on fast foods, frozen pizza and other junk food is virtually guaranteed. This, I'm afraid, is very expensive here and beyond the means of most salaries. Without state handouts and benefits, chances of success are limited. I too am a father of a young family, but had the sense to get some qualifications and waited a good couple of decades before allowing the fruits of my loins to germinate - even so, we find it hard to make ends meet - we buy relatively cheap ingredients and cook up huge, fairly salty dishes which don't spoil too quickly and survive off the pot for several days at a time. We need to drink quite a bit of water, however, which can sometimes be in short supply (rationing) so we're sometimes forced to buy bottled water and our finances are back to square one.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

see and you were all condeming us for being too harsh on the guy!We were just trying to make the threat more interesting.

Kimonas, do you all need to drink a lot of water so you fill up and don't feel hungry or is it due to the salty dishes?


----------



## fidelisodogbo (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,

My advice is one that is based on compassion and not as someone living in Cyprus yet. 
At this point in your life, its good to forget about what the past holds for you and set your gaze on the future. Life is a challenge and its just proper that you fight it out now that you're young. Go for it, believe you can, take the risk, and you'll be shocked that it all worked out well. 
Don't worry, you can make it. Do not be discouraged if things dont get on as quickly as you expect. It may take a little time, but one thing is sure; you'll succeed if you do not lose your focus.

Regards,
Fidelis


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

fidelisodogbo said:


> Hi,
> 
> My advice is one that is based on compassion and not as someone living in Cyprus yet.
> At this point in your life, its good to forget about what the past holds for you and set your gaze on the future. Life is a challenge and its just proper that you fight it out now that you're young. Go for it, believe you can, take the risk, and you'll be shocked that it all worked out well.
> ...


It is very obvious that you speak as someone who is not yet living in Cyprus.
Those of us who have lived here for a number of years are surely better placed to give this young man the correct advice?
I have seen people come and people go over the years and the vast majority ofthose who leave with their tails between their legs, much worse of than when they came are those with young families.
My concern for this young family is that the parents have never done a days work in their lives, depended on benefits to live. For someone who has no work experience it will be very hard to find a job that pays enough to keep a family of 5.
Young Cypriot familes have a very good support network enabling both parents to go out to work, often doing two jobs each while grandparents and great parents look after the children. Without this support it is very very difficult to earn enough to keep a young family.
My advice for this young man to get some qualifications and some work experience before making the move still stands.

While it is possible that the original poster has just started this thread to stir people up I do hope that other young families will read it and take notice of those of us who know how things are here. Do not risk putting your childrens futures in the balance to chase your own dream.

Veronica


----------



## fidelisodogbo (Nov 24, 2010)

That's a good advice you have mete out. I know quite alright what you meant; that it may be difficult without work experience. Nonetheless, my counsel still stands. Regardless of the difficulty out there, the will to survive is paramount. If we can assure this young couple that life still holds good for them, I think we'll help them do better rather than telling them about the woes that await them and how things will not work.
I have been in their shoe. When I moved to Qatar 8 years ago, I had no idea how things will turn out. People anounced fear and told me how hard it would be. And that I can not make it. I had to decide whether to heed such advice that only tells me about the woes and leave out the final outcome - if one persists till the end - success. Today, the story has changed. I'm settled with my family here until recently now that we are planning to migrate because of our business plans.
So, I'm not cancelling out the difficulty, but I must tell them to fight on, to do all they can to positively turn the tide to their favor. They can make it, if they keep their focus and don't listen to negatives. One thing I've learnt in life is that if you don't initiate a move, the wind or people will move you to a place you dont like. There is always a way when there is will. With or without education; a heart determined to succeed will not be stopped by any opposition.
Thanks
Fidelis


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I give up

At least if they come over nd fall flat on their faces and go back with no home to go to because they gve up their council house I will have a clear concience having not been the one to tell them to go for it regardless.
When they find themselves living in one room in hostel with 3 small children will you offer them a house?


----------



## fidelisodogbo (Nov 24, 2010)

Sometimes, we get so rubbed off with reality, we forget that the difference between success and failure is a crucial decision. I will encourage this young man to not move his family immediately and put them in a precarious situation. That will be terrible. All I'm trying to emphasize is, he should begin to press on for his life. He can come over on a visit from time to time and scan the place make one or two contacts and still maintain his house back in the UK for the sake of his family. 
He should continue to press further until things begin to open up. No condition is parmanent. If he chooses to remain in council house, the rest of his life will be hinged on welfare dictated by a people, if he continue to fight and plan toward breaking the status quo, things will change for the better. This is life!
I commend his guts but must advise that he does not rush into it but take his time to study and gradually get his feet solidified in a business that can at least carry him for a while until he can full provide for his family. 
I'm sorry if this puts you off. I'm just concerned!


----------



## kittylondon (Nov 23, 2010)

My husband and I are young and planning to move to Cyprus for family reasons. I wouldn't listen to the guy saying 'follow your dreams' without regard to realities, unfortunately an international move is very drastic and will require a lot, lot lot lot more time, patience and money that anyone would expect especially with children.

Life in the UK is dull but this guy has a free house (presumably for life is he doesn;t move) with benefits covering his spending so his children are clothed and dont go hungry. 

If he is in cyprus there will be no safety net for him, if he cant earn enough to pay for housing, bills, travel, clothes food and although housing is cheaper than the uk the food, clohing and shopping aspect is a lot more expensive and will eat up any income he would make.

I would recommend learning the language, getting some qualifications and hands on work experience in a field that would be in demand in cyprus. My husband's family all work 1-2 jobs each and still find it hard to survive with 1 child and their standard of living is not that high so i think that a holiday is not enough of research and planning for this guy to move.


----------



## fidelisodogbo (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello,
Please let me make myself clear. I'm not saying you guys should take a blind leap to the unknown. That is ludicrous. There should be a place for caution and patience. My first thought was that you guys should do all in your power to preserve the council house whilst looking for a way forward. Find something to do no matter how debasing it may look. Its just a starting point in life. A qualification that best meets the job demand in Cyprus is wise to embark on if the money is available. 
I think it is important to work and save a little for schooling. Now, you have a goal you are working towards - moving to Cyprus for a new and challenging life. That is what I commended, because goal setting has a way of moving you forward, slowly but surely. 
Above all, call on God for help. You may not believe on Him but I have seen how God has lifted me from obscurity to a place of fulfilment. He is merciful and can deliver your family from falling.


----------



## loobielou (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you should be applauded.. it takes a lot of courage to admit your faults and past mistakes and be willing to change your ways to make a better life for your family. It seems to me that some people on this forum need to open their minds more and praise people who wish to change their lives for the better I am sure some of them have made mistakes in the past!!!!!!

Anyway my husband and I came here 6 months ago with our 3 children, we were lucky as we had a job to come out with and family here.

On average I spend £180 euros a week on food and trust me I have 2 very hungry boys. I shop at Metro in Larnaca as it is smaller and I feel that the smaller the store the less choice which means I dont get tempted and spend more. It also helps now that Lidl has opened as I get biscuits etc from there. I also go to Discount 10 and buy ENGLISH crisps and other bits and bobs, believe it or not the crisps i.e. hula hoops are cheaper here than in the UK. I get my cleaning bits from Smart store which saves a pretty penny.

Our electricity bill is around £120 euros per month..cheaper than the UK. Water around £100 euro per month. Rent £700 per month.

The most expensive things here are clothes it is a complete rip off so it is best to have someone in the UK to send stuff over for you. 

My youngest son has chest problems and has an inhaler..the inhalers cost around 45 euros which is a shock when you are used to the NHS. Also Drs fees are high around 50 euros each time you see one. We have decided to take out Private Medical Insurance which costs 220 a month and covers everything inc medication (best option for us as there is always one of them that is ill).

Life is better here but it isnt as rosy as I expected and if you dont have a job to come out to then it would be a nightmare. If your dad is well established then I would suugest you start out helping him and then try and branch out on your own.

My motto is where there is a will there is a way! The worst comes to the worst you can always look for jobs in other parts of the UK and ask for a council house transfer, I know that it may be hard with a record but their are schemes that accept ex offenders.

Good luck to you and your family with whatever you do and I hope you dont give up trying!!:clap2:





soundwavedisco said:


> sorry if this has been posted a million times, i just cant cock this decision up as its my families lives i could ruin!
> 
> I'm going to be totally honest as i need the best advice,
> we are 23 years old, with 3 kids aged 5, 4, 15 months old
> ...


----------



## fidelisodogbo (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you very much! I'm happy there's someone like you here on this forum. I'm encouraged, because I almost felt like everyone seems to see only the dark side of life and anounce fear only. I like your philosophy - where there is a will there is a way.
I believe that no matter how hard it may become, its only transient. There is no permanent condition under heaven. Every created thing is subject to change, including the circumstances around us. So I encourage them to continue to strive and not listen to fear. If they do the first thing first - work and save- things will begin to improve gradually. God will only bless working hands, not idle hands. 
Lastly, I second you suggestion of helping out with their dad until they are knowledgeable enough to embark on their own venture. We all started somewhere. That is a very wise advice.
Regards to your family.

Fidelis


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

This thread is now reading why all us hard working 'Brits' can wait to get out of here, hopefully this new government will make the cuts/decisions that are needed to make 'Britain' GREAT again, however this wont happen over night.....I applaud the chappie for trying to better himself but might as well use the 'charity' he has in Britain and take on a trade over here then consider moving. The UK has a long way to go, VAT increasing, Inflation rising, house prices still dropping, unemployment rising (and will do so for at least the next 2 quarters - government cuts will take hold), and a full generation used to 'sponging' to get by..............but hey thats whey will will be over there with you guys at the start of March!!

Steve


----------

